# Two cylinder steam engine with maudslay control



## stefang (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, its me again... 

Started to build a small two cylinder engine after a plan from a german steam book:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/3788306564/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The plans call mainly for brass as material, but i am going for steel and cast iron, using brass and bronce only where necessary..also, I don't use ball bearings...i prefer plain bronce bearings.

Progress so far:

Base and bearing mounts:






Cylinderblock (cast iron) and zylinder liners (spherical cast iron)





Cylinderblock with the steam chests (also made from cast iron) fittet, the sliding valce is made of bronce.





The steam inletts and the nearly finished crankshaft:





Finished excentric Straps, with bronce bearings fitted:





The excentric Straps fitted to the machine:





Yesterday I started with the conrods, again cast iron:





Did i mention, that I love cast iron? 

greetings
Stefan


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 26, 2010)

Going to have to watch this one too. Nice work stefang.


 Ron


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice work Stefan. I like the style of this engine. The work you've done on the con rods and eccentrics is cool.  :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## stefang (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you, guys 

The overall style of the machine (using steel and cast iron in favour, the profiling of the con rod) is copied from Jimmybondies four cylinder steam engine (also to be found here on hmem..I know him relatively good (drank beer together  ), and he is a real master in what he does...

Also, there is little progress:

Today I turned the lower conrod bearings:





Milled down by the half:





The result, splitted bearings:





Mounted in the conrods:





Should work..maybe I add some kind of anti-rotating-fixture-device-thing, that prevents the split bearings rotate in the conrod by themselfes..

Stefan


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the detail in those con rods. Did you make those?

-T


----------



## stefang (Jun 28, 2010)

> Did you make those?



Of course 

They are milled from a solid piece of cast iron, those two conrods took about 8-10 hours to make, even with Cnc..

Stefan


----------



## Maryak (Jun 28, 2010)

stefang  said:
			
		

> Should work..maybe I add some kind of anti-rotating-fixture-device-thing, that prevents the split bearings rotate in the conrod by themselfes..
> 
> Stefan



Stefan, 

Perhaps you could mill a small amount off the bearing cap so that the big end grips the bearing bush only and does not mate on itself. That way the bearing should not rotate in its' housing.

Very nice conrods. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Jun 28, 2010)

stefang  said:
			
		

> Of course
> 
> They are milled from a solid piece of cast iron, those two conrods took about 8-10 hours to make, even with Cnc..
> 
> Stefan



I'd love to see how you fixtured the stock for milling. I'm a beginner at CNC milling, and fixturing the work seems to be the most challenging part for me currently.


----------



## stefang (Jun 29, 2010)

Uh Bob, thats a simple aproach..I will do that 



> and fixturing the work seems to be the most challenging part for me currently.



I agree with you, beeing new to cnc its for me also very hard to chose the right fixing of the workpiece.

Sadly, I don't have pictures of the making of the conrods..but I will take pictures when machining the other parts 

Stefan


----------



## ttrikalin (Jun 29, 2010)

masterpiece!

what about loctite? to prevent the brass split caps from rotating...


----------



## stefang (Jul 4, 2010)

Here we go...the reversal control:

Milling the bearing blocks from hot rolled mild steel:





Milling the contour and roughing the holes:





Aligning both bearing blocks on the conventional milling machine to bore them out:





Boring job... :





Drilling and boring a piece of flat, cold rolled steel for the levers:




They will be cut in single pieces after that

Back on the cnc machine, the jig to hold the levers:




Alignment happens by the big bushing and the small 3mm pin, the part is held by the M5 screw

Finished lever:





The bearing blocks with the levers and bushings:







> what about loctite? to prevent the brass split caps from rotating...



Don't know, if loctite works here...I think the cap would fall out, wenn not assembled together?

Stefan


----------

